# Cons And Exos



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i just got 6 convicts (3male 3female) and want to breed for some babies....i want to put them in the 55 i have my exos in...should i leave them in or move into the reds tank...reds are 4.5-5 inches....exos are about 4 inches... cons range from 2.5-4

whats some thoughts


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

cons are nuts i wouldnt put any in the red tank. i would just let what happens happen in the 55 they are in now. the exos will munch on any babies so keep a eye on those. soon as they are wigglers i would be moving the fry out of the parent tank so the exos dont eat them. best bet.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

kind of my thought...my only concern was with all the exo activity would the cons be to stress to breed??...i do eventually want to put the exos in the Reds tank...1 cuz i like the look and 2 to free up more tank space.....i was just wanting to grow the reds a bit bigger....

i just couldnt beat all 6 nice cons for 6 bucks


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea you might wanna wait till your reds put on some size cause my exos used to bully my reds all the time i had to take them out


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

those cons will breed through a nuclear holocaust. ive breed them in a bucket with no filter before by accident. so i doubt exos will deter them.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im gunna guess you meant will NOT deter Tensa....

when i first put them in i realized i hadnt fed the exos in a few days so the were goin to town on the cons...the cons were all huddled and getting the snot beat outta them....i put pellets in they all ate together now they are swimming together...no bullying


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Say bye bye to your exos if you put them in your Pygo tank


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

we have a tank at work with 8 reds and 15 exos and they live fine together


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> im gunna guess you meant will NOT deter Tensa....
> 
> when i first put them in i realized i hadnt fed the exos in a few days so the were goin to town on the cons...the cons were all huddled and getting the snot beat outta them....i put pellets in they all ate together now they are swimming together...no bullying










leave me alone


----------

